

SolarCity Files for IPO, Aims to Raise About $200 Million - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/renewable-energy/solarcity-files-ipo-aims-raise-about-200-million.html

======
loceng
Anyone know what they plan / state they'll use the money for?

